# Erste Schritte... Problem mit Hibernate



## automatix (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in das Thema Java EE einzuarbeiten, und zwar mit dem Hibernate-Buch von Galileo (hier das erste Kapitel, darauf bezieht sich auch die Frage).

Ich habe das Kapitel durchgearbeitet (großenteils sogar verstanden! ) und das Beispiel abgetippt, bekomme es aber nicht zum Laufen:


```
SLF4J: Failed to load class "org.slf4j.impl.StaticLoggerBinder".
SLF4J: Defaulting to no-operation (NOP) logger implementation
SLF4J: See http://www.slf4j.org/codes.html#StaticLoggerBinder for further details.
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at de.laliluna.example.TestExample.clean(TestExample.java:63)
	at de.laliluna.example.TestExample.main(TestExample.java:12)
Caused by: org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.wml not found
	at org.hibernate.util.ConfigHelper.getResourceAsStream(ConfigHelper.java:170)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.getConfigurationInputStream(Configuration.java:2146)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:2127)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.AnnotationConfiguration.configure(AnnotationConfiguration.java:211)
	at de.laliluna.hibernate.InitSessionFactory.<clinit>(InitSessionFactory.java:16)
	... 2 more
```

Kann wenig mit diesen Fehlermeldungen anfangen und wäre für Hilte und Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Das bedeutet, dass Hibernate die Datei hibernate.cfg.xml nicht gefunden hat. Die sollte unter "META-INF" liegen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## automatix (22. Okt 2010)

Laut Hibernate-Buch muss sie sich im src-Verzeichnis befinden. Dort habe ich sie auch angelegt. Aber auch wenn ich ein META-INF Verzeichnis erstelle und die Dateie dorthin verschiebe, ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

Dann leg sie noch mal in Source-Verzeichnis und mach Project/Clean


----------



## automatix (22. Okt 2010)

Sie liegt auch im src. Project -Y Clean... hab ich jetzt gemacht -- keine Verbesserung...


----------



## Noctarius (22. Okt 2010)

hm komisch, ist dein Verzeichnis src auch das Source-Verzeichnis?


----------



## automatix (22. Okt 2010)

Ja, automatisch von eclipse angelegt.


----------



## MySelV (22. Okt 2010)

Hi,

mich verwirrt vorrangig die Fehlermeldung:
[XML]Caused by: org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.wml not found
[/XML]

Wieso steht da .wml. Hat ein Programmierer der Hibernate Community da wirklich einen Tippfehler in der Fehlermeldung. Seis drum.

Poste mal bitte deine Projektstruktur.

Grüße

Edit: Oder Screenshot vom Package Explorer


----------



## automatix (23. Okt 2010)

Klar, hier:


----------



## MySelV (23. Okt 2010)

Hi,

der Fehler liegt darin, dass die hibernate.cfg.xml an der falschen Stelle liegt.
Lege dir unter deinem PRojekt einen Ordner "META-INF" an und verschiebe deine hibernate Configuration da hinein.

Grüße


----------



## Noctarius (23. Okt 2010)

Das hab ich ja auch schon vorgeschlagen. Klappte ja wohl nicht.


----------



## MySelV (23. Okt 2010)

Da sich seine Projektstruktur noch nicht geändert hat, hat er es wohl nicht gemacht?

Edit:



> Dann leg sie noch mal in Source-Verzeichnis und mach Project/Clean



Gehört der Ordner nicht auch ins Projekt statt ins src Verzeichnis?

Project
  - src
  ... - Java Files
  - META-INF


----------



## automatix (23. Okt 2010)

MySelV hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> der Fehler liegt darin, dass die hibernate.cfg.xml an der falschen Stelle liegt.
> Lege dir unter deinem PRojekt einen Ordner "META-INF" an und verschiebe deine hibernate Configuration da hinein.
> ...



Das hab ich schon versucht (s. Bild) -- funktioniert trotzdem nicht -- weder mit /META-INF/hibernate.cfg.xml, noch mit /src/META-INF/hibernate.cfg.xml.


----------



## Noctarius (23. Okt 2010)

nope src/META-INF/hibernate.cfg.xml


----------



## automatix (23. Okt 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> nope src/META-INF/hibernate.cfg.xml



Das geht leider auch nicht (s. Attachment).


----------



## automatix (27. Okt 2010)

Hallo nochmal! Ich hätte den Fehler richtig lesen sollen... Die Antwort auf meine Frage lautet:



			
				www.slf4j.org/codes.html#StaticLoggerBinder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> This error is reported when the org.slf4j.impl.StaticLoggerBinder class could not be loaded into memory. This happens when no appropriate SLF4J binding could be found on the class path. Placing one (and only one) of slf4j-nop.jar, slf4j-simple.jar, slf4j-log4j12.jar, slf4j-jdk14.jar or logback-classic.jar on the class path should solve the problem.
> 
> As of SLF4J version 1.6, in the absence of a binding, SLF4J will default to a no-operation (NOP) logger implementation.
> 
> You can download SLF4J bindings from the project download page.


----------

